# Simpler automation possible for AB?



## Gringotts Bank (28 December 2011)

I'd like to know if something like 'AutoIt' could be used to automate buy/sell signals to my broker.

This is what I'm thinking:

1. Have AB running continuous explorations to show buy signals according to my rules.
2. Get AutoIt or MacroExpress or something similar to read the results then feed that into my brokers website.
3.  Sit on the beach and work on tan.

I know that AB has an automation thingo for IB but it looks *so *complicated, and I want to try to make it simple.

Any programming gurus want to have a shot at this? 
http://www.autoitscript.com/site/autoit/


Will pay for help if someone is serious about making something that works.

Thanks


----------



## sinner (30 December 2011)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I'd like to know if something like 'AutoIt' could be used to automate buy/sell signals to my broker.
> 
> This is what I'm thinking:
> 
> ...




If you are using IB then I recommend NinjaTrader and NinjaScript for your automation.

Especially considering the pricetag for IB customers and 1-1 mapping of the Ninja API with IBs trading API.


----------



## Wysiwyg (8 February 2015)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Will pay for help if someone is serious about making something that works.
> 
> Thanks



Nick Radge has an Amibroker Programming service. One thing to consider if going Automated is the latency between the data, which may be delayed fractionally, the latency from your ISP and your order routing, which could take time. The price may have moved by then so a limit order could be the go if mega accuracy is required or market order for any price will do, just get me in. 

Don't expect backtest results on backfilled/adjusted data to be the same as raw data results.  

To consider -

1) ISP connection speed (location, optic fibre, copper wire, 4G)  
2) Machine speed (modern CPU)
3) Data feed - speed, accuracy and reliability (paid service better than broker service like IB?)


----------



## Alpha27 (2 March 2017)

I believe its the way forward takes away the possible bad decisions traders make manually - Im surprised that Amibroker hasnt got any auto trading features built in


----------



## Gringotts Bank (2 March 2017)

Alpha27 said:


> I believe its the way forward takes away the possible bad decisions traders make manually - Im surprised that Amibroker hasnt got any auto trading features built in




I think Ed Pottasch used to autotrade (whilst he sat and watched every tick).  But there's a lot more to successful trading than coding ability and edge.  

The biggest risk is the person attached to the finger that clicks the mouse.  Very few people understand or allow for this risk.


----------



## Alpha27 (2 March 2017)

I have built an algo before - I'm looking for the answers on the software solution any thoughts welcome.
(everyone makes their own strategy thats not the subject of this post.)


----------

